# ProPress Ring Kit



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

If you were to buy a stand alone ridgid propress(no jaws), would just buying the ring kit be a good starting point or would buying the actual jaws be a better option?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The ring kit is a great investment. I bought my RP100 B with the jaw, but there where times I could not press a fitting due to the angle or proximity to a wall. So I picked up a ring kit for my unit, which cost a little more than I paid for my brand new RP 100B. The ring kit is a little more work since you have to place the ring on the fitting then the pincher jaws onto the ring. But the one extra step is well worth it.


----------

